# Comment couper le micro interne du MacBook Pro ?



## Jovis (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Pro et je voudrais faire de la musique avec (composer).
Je voudrais couper le micro du macBook.
Comment puis-je faire ?
J'ai essayé dans les préférences système mais même avec un volume à 0, le micro continue de capter les bruits ambiants et c'est franchement pas possible.
Merci de votre aide 

Re... Je viens de trouver  :
J'utilise Logic Audio et j'ai changé dans les préférences > audio > onglets "appareils" > onglets "core audio"
puis dans "périphérique" j'ai sélectionné "entrée intégrée" et voilà, plus de sons parasites  B)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

Comme quoi, on poste sur MacGé, et même sans réponse on trouve la solution 20minutes plus tard !

Magique !


----------



## emelckl (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien lu la réponse permettant de couper le micro sur le macbook pro avec logic audio.

Mais, je ne compte pas utiliser ce logiciel seulement pour cela car en plus j'ai appris qu'il était très complexe à utliser. 
Donc comment faire pour couper le micro sans ce logiciel ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

salut,

attend 20 minutes, et tu trouveras tout seul ...

Préférences système >son>entrée , puis mettre le volume du micro au minimum possible


----------



## emelckl (7 Mai 2009)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'avais déjà essayé en fait.

C'est avec audacity :j'ai beau choisir Préférence système>son> cocher entrée ligne, lorsque je lance l'enregistrement avec audacity d'un son arrivant dans l'ordi, le micro capte toujours, même à zéro (je suis de outes façons sur entrée ligne.


----------

